# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  only had time for two books this past trip....I had to read The Secret simply because the book is FLYING out of my store and customers all want ot talk about it....yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn...same s**t that

## MIke R

only had time for two books this past trip....I had to read The Secret simply because the book is FLYING out of my store and customers all want ot talk about it....yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn...same s**t that has been said for hundreds of years...nothing new.....yet another spin on Norman Vincent Peele....


The Pursuit of Happiness however was excellent.....now I can see the movie

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" The Pursuit of Happiness however was excellent.....now I can see the movie "

Why would you??

----------


## Dennis

'cause it was a wonderful movie.

Go sue someone.

----------


## andynap

> 'cause it was a wonderful movie.
> 
> Go sue someone.



Did you read the book wise guy?

----------


## Dennis

I saw the movie...why would I?

----------


## andynap

> I saw the movie...why would I?



LOL

----------


## andynap

Mike- there are several Pursuit of Happiness books- which one?  And it isn't the movie Pursuit of Happyness with Will Smith. Different spelling.

----------


## MIke R

Happyness is the one....

----------


## andynap

> Happyness is the one....



You really have to watch your spelling. I thought something was wrong and you had flipped when I got the Pursuit of Happiness out of the library and it was in the "Young Adult" section. It's a sappy story of a teenager who loses her mother and how she comes of age. Whew. It did teach me some new words tho- they say "cool" a lot. I can't finish it.

----------


## Island Visitor

Are they making Bad Boys Ahoy into a movie?

----------


## andynap

> Are they making Bad Boys Ahoy into a movie?



If they do they could use Betsy from the above book- she needs sex- really bad.

----------


## Island Visitor

> Are they making Bad Boys Ahoy into a movie? 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do they could use Betsy from the above book- she needs sex- really bad.



In that movie, she would get it...
...really bad!

LOL

----------

